# Should I be Jason Voorhees or Michael Myers for Halloween?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I have dressed as Jason Voorhees since 2003. Here is a link to a slide-show of me as Jason -

http://youtu.be/BBD4VpE8aEw


The reason why I am considering being Michael Myers is so I can be someone different and add more variety to my Halloween night. I have a good quality Myers mask that was pricey and I had to buy it online so it's not like the ones you see in stores. I just worry if I will get the same good attention from people if I am Myers since Myers looks exactly the same in every film and anyone else dressed as Myers will look just like me, only I am taller and bigger then most, and the mask would be different. (Jason changes his clothing in each film so you have a much better chance of being Jason and not looking like other people dressed as Jason since you have a long list of options for the clothing you can wear if you are Jason.)

I also worry if I am too big to be Myers. (Of course in the remake, Myers was a big guy, so it could work.)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Michael Myers had a different look in each film. Different color and brand of coveralls. Different mask. (though parts 1 &2 was the same mask just aged terribly and worn different in pt.2)

I say if you want to try something different, go for it.


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

Why not combine the two? Split the masks down the middle, have a machete in one hand, big knife in the other, etc.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Loved the photos in Arkansas. I would be too scared of hilbillies with banjos going Deliverence on me to be in the woods out there. I beg to differ with the above post. Tactfully, in the original Halloween franchize Myers always had on the same white Ctn. Kirk mask and overalls. The third movie with the multiple masks wasn't even about Myers. I would stay with Jason because nhe is tons more scary and the costume changed up throughout the films. Myers always looks the same. Slow moving dude with white mask on wareing coveralls. That is just my two cents. I oppologize if I offended any previouse post.


----------



## jal129 (Oct 2, 2012)

I vote you be Jason still cause your costume is too awesome not to use, but if you wanna try something different that's cool too. Can you answer some questions for me though? First off, how did you distress your coat or what did you make it out of? I have a barn coat and it's hard as hell to make it look grungy. What kind of hood/undermask are you using? Also, that Freddy head is epic...how did you do that? Really awesome all around...hope to hear from you soon. I NEED HELP!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

savagehaunter said:


> Loved the photos in Arkansas. I would be too scared of hilbillies with banjos going Deliverence on me to be in the woods out there. I beg to differ with the above post. Tactfully, in the original Halloween franchize Myers always had on the same white Ctn. Kirk mask and overalls. The third movie with the multiple masks wasn't even about Myers. I would stay with Jason because nhe is tons more scary and the costume changed up throughout the films. Myers always looks the same. Slow moving dude with white mask on wareing coveralls. That is just my two cents. I oppologize if I offended any previouse post.



You didnt offend, but you are wrong. Each of the Halloween films past 2 featured a newly sculpted mask. The painted Kirk was only used in parts 1 and 2. Each coveralls were also different. All you have to do is Google search this stuff and it's there or just pay attention to the films.

Actually, if you just visit the MM.net homepage there is a shot of each mask from each movie right on the top: http://www.michael-myers.net/


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

If you want to do something different...why not do something completely different? As iconic as these 2 are, they've been done to death. You've done Jason well, don't get me wrong, and I'm sure you'd do Myers well, but there are sooooo many other possibilities out there.


----------



## meyrik (Oct 4, 2012)

I think the Voorhees was great, but if you bought a pricey Myers mask (notwithstanding the fact that he's definitely my favorite of the two), I'd take it on a test run. And as far as doing something new, quality and a few tweaks here and there will make a creepy Myers that stands apart from the movies, but is familiar enough to recall the likeness. Remix it!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, here I am almost a year later, only I have an answer this time. I decided to be Jason again last season, which increases my desire to be Myers all the more in 2013. After ten years, I need something new.



jal129 said:


> I vote you be Jason still cause your costume is too awesome not to use, but if you wanna try something different that's cool too. Can you answer some questions for me though? First off, how did you distress your coat or what did you make it out of? I have a barn coat and it's hard as hell to make it look grungy. What kind of hood/undermask are you using? Also, that Freddy head is epic...how did you do that? Really awesome all around...hope to hear from you soon. I NEED HELP!


I'm sorry it took me so long to reply. Thepropshopsite.com is where I bought the jacket and Freddy head. I purchased the mask and undermask ages ago in 2004 from a guy on a Friday the 13th forum. I believe his handle was Dedkid. You could google search him to see if he is still in business. He custom made the mask for me, and the undermask was made by a man with the username Nightowl. I'm not sure if he's still around either, but you could google him as well if you like.



The Auditor said:


> If you want to do something different...why not do something completely different? As iconic as these 2 are, they've been done to death. You've done Jason well, don't get me wrong, and I'm sure you'd do Myers well, but there are sooooo many other possibilities out there.


The thing is, I enjoy the attention I get and established characters (when done correctly) are extremely popular with the masses.





meyrik said:


> I think the Voorhees was great, but if you bought a pricey Myers mask (notwithstanding the fact that he's definitely my favorite of the two), I'd take it on a test run. And as far as doing something new, quality and a few tweaks here and there will make a creepy Myers that stands apart from the movies, but is familiar enough to recall the likeness. Remix it!


I like this suggestion. Thank you. Since this thread is older, and the question for last year and this year has been decided, I may start a new topic at some point because I could use some feedback on some Myers's mask.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in the Myers camp, especially since you've consistently been Jason for so many years.


----------

